# JavaScript-Funktion aufrufen mit a4j-support??



## schlumsch (1. Apr 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

Ich habe in meiner jsf-Page ein inputtext-Feld. Nachdem der user einen neuen Wert eingegeben hat soll nun eine javaScript-Methode aufgerufen werden. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich dies bewerkstelligen kann? Mein Code funktioniert halt nicht...

Danke schoneinmal, lg schlumsch


```
<script type="text/javascript"> 
	//<![CDATA[
     function alertme() {
			alert('me');
	 }     
	//]]>
</script>

                                        <h:inputText required="true" id="tourStopStartAddress" value="#{e2e.tour.startAddress}" size="50"
                                        styleClass="portlet-form-input-field" requiredMessage="#{res.CAPTURE_NEEDSTART}"
                                        immediate="true" valueChangeListener="#{e2e.tour.changeStartAddress}">
                                        <a4j:support event="onchange" action="alertme()" reRender="tourGrid,zusammenfassung,zusammenfassungStartAddress" />
                                        </h:inputText><br/>
```


----------



## maki (1. Apr 2009)

Versuche es mal mit onsubmit anstatt action.


----------



## Luu (2. Apr 2009)

> Nachdem der user einen neuen Wert eingegeben hat soll nun eine javaScript-Methode aufgerufen



Dafür brauchst du doch kein ajax.. gehst ja nicht auf den server ..


```
<h:inputText onblur="alertme()"........ />
```


----------



## schlumsch (2. Apr 2009)

Jau onsubmit zieht ich danke euch


----------

